
Why Do Most Entrepreneurs Fail to Scale? - peter123
http://blogs.harvardbusiness.org/tjan/2009/04/why-do-most-entrepreneurs-fail.html
======
Ardit20
* the DNA of great entrepreneurs [is] a mix of three simple things: smarts, guts, and luck *

what is smarts, what are guts and what is luck? I personally think that smarts
is experience, guts is I have no idea, I doubt it is any different from
experience, and as for luck that is a mystical term used for trial and error.
So the DNA of great entrepreneurship then is experience, or putting it in
colourful language, getting down on dirt.

Agree? :P

seeing that he used three terms to describe one thing, I am assuming that the
rest of the article is as my professor would put it: "verbal diarrhea" :P

